# Too dry, need moisture



## Clint Beed (Apr 4, 2017)

I went out the last couple days in the Northwest part of the state. I found 10. The ground was super dry. I think we need some more rain to really get them going. Luckily there is a lot of rain in the forecast over the next 7 days!


----------



## kb st.joe.mo (Apr 7, 2017)

What slope were they on Clint? I found a few a near Oregon yesterday on west and south facing ones. Wet as heck down that way.


----------



## Clint Beed (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah man Oregon area got a ton of rain. I'm talking by Cameron. I was at Wallace State Park. Walked all day and didn't find anything. Also checked down by Miami at Grand Pass Reservation Area and that's where I found a handful. But it was all by 1 tree. The ground down there was really dry.


----------



## Chris14 (Apr 6, 2017)

Clint, I'll be at grand pass area this Saturday. Does the area get hunted a lot?


----------



## Clint Beed (Apr 4, 2017)

Chris14 said:


> Clint, I'll be at grand pass area this Saturday. Does the area get hunted a lot?


I'm actually from Nebraska so I'm not really sure. I traveled down here for the first time this year to scope out some areas. That was one area I heard good things about. I did see other people when I was there so I would say it gets hunted a bit. But it's out away from highly populated areas so maybe that helps. It was super dry out there and only found 1 group by 1 tree. Some rain should do the area good and get them really going. Good luck man! Let me know how you do.


----------



## Clint Beed (Apr 4, 2017)

kb st.joe.mo said:


> What slope were they on Clint? I found a few a near Oregon yesterday on west and south facing ones. Wet as heck down that way.


This is what I found near Oregon today. Thank you for the tip. A great early season haul.


----------



## NWMO1512 (Apr 4, 2017)

I live in Oregon. Have been out 3 times and have been skunked. Not sure what the deal is, even the honey hole isn't producing.....yet.


----------

